
Dear Reginald - raganwald
http://raganwald.posterous.com/dear-reginald
======
tremendo
I appreciate the perspective and fully agree. I'll admit to being somewhat
uncomfortable with all the gushing and deluge of tributes to the memory of
someone that yes, accomplished much, inspired many, had great vision and the
drive to bring that to fruition. Yet I wonder whether he would be comfortable
with this level of adulation. The _why quote was most appropriate and
consistent with Jobs' message too, shut up and create.

~~~
raganwald
Thank you.

